# Northbrook IL looking for work



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi guys my name is Patrick and I am new here. I have plowed in the past about 12 years ago and decided this year to get back into it. I bought a 96 f250 with a 7.5 Wester pro poly and a 1200 lbs Western Salter. I don't have any work yet. If anyone needs someone please give me a shot. I am a very hard wroker. I have my winters off so I can work any time. At my regular job in the summer I work 7 days a week 10 - 15 hours a day so I am not afraid to put in the time. I live in downtown Northbrook IL. My number is 847-875-9662

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I figured I would bump this up now with the storm coming in on Tuesday night. I will go anywhere from Milwaukee to Joliet, Winnetka to Elgin. I'm not concerned about driving so if you need any help give me a call. 

Thanks
Patrick
847-875-9662 - Cell
111*31*20480 - 2 way


----------

